# Holiday bookings & Coronavirus...how are we affected?



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

NOT another Coronavirus thread.
We booked 2 weeks in Majorca and paid in full. I also paid for insurance.
This morning Italy seems to be facing melt down with severe restriction on movement.
I have a strong feeling this is just starting.
So......were do we stand re holiday cancellations? Who decides when they can be cancelled with full repayment ?
I assume that I cannot just decide 'no thankyou' and cancel?
Any thoughts?


----------



## tom73 (23 Feb 2020)

Unless the FCO add it to the list of don't travel it really is up to your insurance and what they say if the situation becomes an issue.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> Unless the FCO add it to the list of don't travel it really is up to your insurance and what they say if the situation becomes an issue.


But eg in Italy the goverment has "shuttered" whole areas. So, if you had a holiday planned for one of those areas you (i assume) would just not be allowed in.
I will now go and check what FCO stands for 
Edit.
Ahhh got it now


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2020)

Blackpool is looking an option


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

Well this hadn't occurred to me due to not planning on being anywhere near the Far East. 
Will be in Germany, Austria and the Italian Alps this summer though (middle aged inter railing!)
Have booked trains but haven't yet bought travel insurance


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Blackpool is looking an option


Blackpool is never an option!


----------



## GM (23 Feb 2020)

We're off to Italy in June, hopefully it'll be all over by then.....always the optimistic!


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Blackpool is looking an option


You can catch a whole lot worse than Coronavirus in Blackpool!


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NOT another Coronavirus thread.
> We booked 2 weeks in Majorca and paid in full. I also paid for insurance.
> This morning Italy seems to be facing melt down with severe restriction on movement.
> I have a strong feeling this is just starting.
> ...


No


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2020)

MrsP , myself and the kids are off to Sri Lanka in just over a weeks time, at the moment the foreign office, and the Sri Lankan government have nothing on their web sites against going, at the moment anyway.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP , myself and the kids are off to Sri Lanka in just over a weeks time, at the moment the foreign office, and the Sri Lankan government have nothing on their web sites against going, at the moment anyway.


We came back from there last Monday. Apart from the ticket man at the maritime museum in Galle, nobody seemed concerned about face masks or stuff like that. It was a great holiday and I still seem to be alive.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> No


Is that a "no, you have no thoughts" or a "no I can't decided to cancel"........I think I know which one .
But, as I say, what if you have a hol' booked in one of the lock down areas of Italy? The Italian authorities won't allow you to fly but the FCO haven't declared it dangerous.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> We're off to Italy in June, hopefully it'll be all over by then.....always the optimistic!


That IS optomistic.
It started early January. They reckon a vaccine is 9 months away. Italy is already starting lockdown.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that a "no, you have no thoughts" or a "no I can't decided to cancel"........I think I know which one .
> But, as I say, what if you have a hol' booked in one of the lock down areas of Italy? The Italian authorities won't allow you to fly but the FCO haven't declared it dangerous.


The latter. But read your insurance co Ts & Cs. They usually follow the FCO guidance


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Blackpool is looking an option



Oh no it's not !


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2020)

We are hoping to go to Italy in August, so we will have to see. Rhyl looks likely !


----------



## Beebo (23 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP , myself and the kids are off to Sri Lanka in just over a weeks time, at the moment the foreign office, and the Sri Lankan government have nothing on their web sites against going, at the moment anyway.


My neighbours are due to fly to Sri Lanka then take a 3 week cruise around SE Asia In March. 
if one case of the virus is reported then the ship will get quarantined. they are getting daily emails from the tour company, anyone with any signs of a cold or flu are being offered refunds. I think i would be doing everything possible to get a cold between now and then.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NOT another Coronavirus thread.
> We booked 2 weeks in *Majorca* and paid in full. I also paid for insurance.
> This morning *Italy seems to be facing melt down with severe restriction on movement*.
> I have a strong feeling this is just starting.
> ...




Am I allowed to say, Majorca is not in Italy?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> My neighbours are due to fly to Sri Lanka then take a 3 week cruise around SE Asia In March.
> if one case of the virus is reported then the ship will get quarantined. they are getting daily emails from the tour company, anyone with any signs of a cold or flu are being offered refunds. I think i would be doing everything possible to get a cold between now and then.


That is my point. Its ok the travel Co, insrance & FOC saying all is well...... but if the country eg Italy wont allow you in ???


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Am I allowed to say, Majorca is not in Italy?


Isn't it?? Bl**dy hell I never knew that 
My point is ITS SPREADING.... and spreading fast. China one month, Europe a month later.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Isn't it?? Bl**dy hell I never knew that
> My point is ITS SPREADING.... and spreading fast. China one month, Europe a month later.



Don't worry too much, you might not be allowed out of outer Warrington soon.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Isn't it?? Bl**dy hell I never knew that
> My point is ITS SPREADING.... and spreading fast. China one month, Europe a month later.



Sorry... could not resist...

It reminded me of an incident with my youngest daughter, a few years ago, when a volcano in Iceland erupted and caused flights to be grounded, in various places.

I forget exact details now, but.......

Daughter was on holiday, with a group of her partying friends, in Ibiza.

News said that flights from South of mainland Spain were grounded.

Daughter rang me to ask "what do I do, Dad?"

I said to her "you do realise, you on an island, off the coast of Spain, in the Mediterranean, not in Southern Spain?"

"Oh, are we?" came the reply.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Feb 2020)

I've got Japan booked for Easter.

I have a feeling that may not happen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sorry... could not resist...
> 
> It reminded me of an incident with my youngest daughter, a few years ago, when a volcano in Iceland erupted and caused flights to be grounded, in various places.
> 
> ...



You should have said party hard


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Don't worry too much, you might not be allowed out of outer Warrington soon.


WHAT!!!! It can't get into Warrington can it? What am I paying my council taxes for


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

I must admit, coming back recently from Africa I was surprised by the lack of checks or controls and the first time I saw anyone wearing a mask was on the London to Glasgow flight.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You should have said party hard



I try to encourage a degree of responsibility, she was 34 at the time! 

I have not been terribly successful in my endeavours, I may add, now, 44 and little has changed


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I try to encourage a degree of responsibility, she was 34 at the time!
> 
> I have not been terribly successful in my endeavours, I may add, now, 44 and little has changed



She’s still a child you mean!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WHAT!!!! It can't get into Warrington can it? What am I paying my council taxes for


Emptying bins


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Don’t worry they have already closed Yorkshire and put it in quarantine


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

@Julia9054 mentioned not having purchased travel insurance before booking train tickets.

I wanted to mention my understanding is one should have travel insurance in place before making any bookings. If the insurance cover is not in place prior to booking future claims could be tricky.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Julia9054 mentioned not having purchased travel insurance before booking train tickets.
> 
> I wanted to mention my understanding is one should have travel insurance in place before making any bookings. If the insurance cover is not in place prior to booking future claims could be tricky.



Yes, that is my understanding too. But... we never bother with travel insurance... live dangerously


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, that is my understanding too. But... we never bother with travel insurance... live dangerously


That's fine as long as you have plenty of readies in the bank in case something goes wrong. 😀


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Don’t worry they have already closed Yorkshire and put it in quarantine


Does that mean Classic is no longer allowed to post on here


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Feb 2020)

Booked a cruise and paid in full a week before the corona virus hit the news  visiting south of France and Spain . Hope it’s ok


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that mean Classic is no longer allowed to post on here



Don't worry the Coronavirus can’t be transmitted over the Internet, otherwise we are all farked.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Booked a cruise and paid in full a week before the corona virus hit the news  visiting south of France and Spain . Hope it’s ok


Sounds a nice cruise.
Done all that area by car... .you will enjoy it.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, that is my understanding too. But... we never bother with travel insurance... live dangerously


Same here. But then we never do package holidays and generally travel on the cheap. Bit of a scare last year when Al ended up in a&e in France. All covered on EHIC card - out of pocket by about £100 for antibiotics and injections. Could have been worse so perhaps we are not young and invincible any more. Was intending getting travel insurance this year for medical emergencies rather than for cancellations


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> That's fine as long as you have plenty of readies in the bank in case something goes wrong. 😀


A few million if you're going anywhere in the Americas or Caribbean would be sensible


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Same here. But then we never do package holidays and generally travel on the cheap. Bit of a scare last year when Al ended up in a&e in France. All covered on EHIC card - out of pocket by about £100 for antibiotics and injections. Could have been worse so perhaps we are not young and invincible any more. Was intending getting travel insurance this year for medical emergencies rather than for cancellations



Yes, sounds familiar. We (usually) travel "independently", in UK and mainland Europe, by car or motorhome. Over past 30 years, have had cause to use medical services (via EHIC) twice. Once, when wife fell off bicycle in France, and, broke tooth, dental services (crown required) were cheaper than same services in UK, so we actually scored on that one. On another occasion I was hospitalised in southern Spain with suspected heart problem. Spent day having various medication and tests. No charges levied at all. On that occasion, I did not actually have my EHIC card on my person, they accepted my Photocard driving licence as proof of entitlement to treatment. The biggest problem on that occasion, was having to find our way back to where ambulance had picked me up, and, find our way back to bus station  All of this may well change now of course, which, given our medical history, will probably mean, no more travelling, sadly.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> On that occasion, I did not actually have my EHIC card on my person, they accepted my Photocard driving licence as proof of entitlement to treatment.


Good to know. Got a slightly panicky text from younger son last May "Mum, I'm in Amsterdam and have just noticed that my EHIC card is out of date! Will it matter?"
My reply was "Bugger - we are in Belgium and having just checked, turns out so are ours! Let's all try not to get ill!"


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sorry... could not resist...
> 
> It reminded me of an incident with my youngest daughter, a few years ago, when a volcano in Iceland erupted and caused flights to be grounded, in various places.
> 
> I forget exact details now, but.......



I remember it well. Got stuck on holiday for an extra week - all for free. It would have been great, but on the first day of our extended holiday, I was having a water fight with the kids and 'ran' next to the pool. You can guess, I slipped, and broke my ribs. I couldn't lie down due to the pain, so spent the rest of the week propped up on the settee in the hotel room.


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2020)

You might be able to swap to another destination with same company for only an admin (where would be difficult to predict thought)

I have the Algarve booked in Oct - without insurance ! Is only a cheapo self C though.

Wait and see would seem to be best option in short term.


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> You might be able to swap to another destination with same company for only an admin (where would be difficult to predict thought)
> 
> I have the Algarve booked in Oct - without insurance ! Is only a cheapo self C though.
> 
> Wait and see would seem to be best option in short term.


When we booked for Sri Lanka, we had just paid the deposit when the shootings and nastiness happened last Easter. The Foreign office advice instantly changed to do not travel. If you do travel against the advice any travel insurance is void. The company we booked through, Audley Travel, got back to us within a couple of days, but we had already decided to wait and see what was going to happen as the year went on. The travel company said that when ever we made our decision, we could either have a full refund, or, choose a different destination using the deposit we had paid already.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2020)

It is hard to know whether to be worried or just shrug your shoulders and say "So what"? It is spreading, but appears to be no more deadly than Flu which comes round every year and disappears after a few months. In fact many people won't even know they've got the virus as they can have it without any ill effects.

On the other hand it could be a lot worse, who knows? The media do like to report the worst case scenario as absolute fact,quoting the experts who support that view and ignoring the one's who don't.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, sounds familiar. We (usually) travel "independently", in UK and mainland Europe, by car or motorhome. Over past 30 years, have had cause to use medical services (via EHIC) twice. Once, when wife fell off bicycle in France, and, broke tooth, dental services (crown required) were cheaper than same services in UK, so we actually scored on that one. On another occasion I was hospitalised in southern Spain with suspected heart problem. Spent day having various medication and tests. No charges levied at all. On that occasion, I did not actually have my EHIC card on my person, they accepted my Photocard driving licence as proof of entitlement to treatment. The biggest problem on that occasion, was having to find our way back to where ambulance had picked me up, and, find our way back to bus station  All of this may well change now of course, which, given our medical history, will probably mean, no more travelling, sadly.


For years we traveled in Europe without cover until we needed to travel to South Africa. Obviously insurance was needed for this trip and I discovered an annual joint policy was cheaper than single trip.

If your "no more travelling" comment is a concern over insurance let me say this. I have epilepsy, heart attack 2014 and a brain haemorrhage 2019 (a big one, 10 hours surgery).

We have world wide annual cover, including the USA, for +/-£450 - it increased from £250 after the haemorrhage. The company is World First. We have claimed through them for a cancelled trip - paid up without a murmur.

The trick is to make the healthier individual the policy holder and add the other as a named individual. You must declare absolutely everything.

I realise £450 is a lot of money but feel it's a small price to pay to be able to travel with full cover - which we need more and more as we get older.


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is hard to know whether to be worried or just shrug your shoulders and say "So what"? It is spreading, but appears to be no more deadly than Flu which comes round every year and disappears after a few months. In fact many people won't even know they've got the virus as they can have it without any ill effects.
> 
> On the other hand it could be a lot worse, who knows? The media do like to report the worst case scenario as absolute fact,quoting the experts who support that view and ignoring the one's who don't.




They don't lock down whole cities for flu.

The mortality rate is around 2% flu is around 0.15%.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> They don't lock down whole cities for flu.
> 
> The mortality rate is around 2% flu is around 0.15%.


But the vulnerable (and lots of people around them) get vaccinated against flu, which presumably reduces the death rate


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The trick is to make the healthier individual the policy holder


Hard to know who that is in our case.
Me = severe asthma but very well controlled with drugs.
Al = high blood pressure well controlled with drugs!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> For years we traveled in Europe without cover until we needed to travel to South Africa. Obviously insurance was needed for this trip and I discovered an annual joint policy was cheaper than single trip.
> 
> If your "no more travelling" comment is a concern over insurance let me say this. I have epilepsy, heart attack 2014 and a brain haemorrhage 2019 (a big one, 10 hours surgery).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip. I will check it out, but, we don’t have a “healthy” one


----------



## RoadRider400 (23 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> But the vulnerable (and lots of people around them) get vaccinated against flu, which presumably reduces the death rate


That may be true, and perhaps if they develop a vaccine for Covid-19 the mortality rate will fall in line with other flu strains. However that doesnt alter the fact that right now there is a very significant difference in the mortality rates.


----------



## kingrollo (24 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> But the vulnerable (and lots of people around them) get vaccinated against flu, which presumably reduces the death rate


I wouldn't think it does - the vaccine for seasonal flu stops you getting flu in the first place - if you get seasonal flu it has a 0.15% mortality rate 

There is no vaccine for coronavirus - so you are more likely to get it - and the fatality rate is higher so its a double whammy.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Hard to know who that is in our case.
> Me = severe asthma but very well controlled with drugs.
> Al = high blood pressure well controlled with drugs!


I recommend you try a company called Insure With. Set up by a woman who found it difficult to get insurance after cancer.....they are very helpful. As an eg shortly after my cancer op 2 companies wouldn't touch me and a 3rd wanted a BIG £1000.00. Insure did if.... £83.00 for the two of us.


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2020)

On R4 at the weekend many have smallprint that when WHO declare some worldwide event no refunds are then payable. Post Office insurance for one.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Hard to know who that is in our case.
> Me = severe asthma but very well controlled with drugs.
> Al = high blood pressure well controlled with drugs!


Whoever takes fewest drugs, else if equal, you, I suspect.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Hard to know who that is in our case.
> Me = severe asthma but very well controlled with drugs.
> Al = high blood pressure well controlled with drugs!


Mrs P has asthma but not severe. When I called World First after hearing the medical details they advised putting her forward as the policy holder. I guess they would do the same with anyone.


----------



## postman (24 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Blackpool is looking an option


Blackpool is a resort,--------------------------------a last resort.


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> They don't lock down whole cities for flu.
> 
> The mortality rate is around 2% flu is around 0.15%.



Yes that and often with flu some of the population will have some immunity. Vaccinations for flu are for those most likely to die so I guess that makes a massive difference.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NOT another Coronavirus thread.
> We booked 2 weeks in Majorca and paid in full. I also paid for insurance.
> This morning Italy seems to be facing melt down with severe restriction on movement.
> I have a strong feeling this is just starting.
> ...


Listen to the last half of R4 PM prog this evening, covered a lot of this stuff.


----------



## johnblack (25 Feb 2020)

I'm going over to Belgium in a few weeks for the Ronde, I reckon the Dover Calais ferry is the perfect petri dish for all ginds of germs, might go in full Hazmat.


----------



## stephec (25 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> Blackpool is a resort,--------------------------------a last resort.


Come on big P, that's where you get all your jokes from. 😂


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2020)

The BBC has some bits and bobs which might be applicable.


----------



## wormo (25 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP , myself and the kids are off to Sri Lanka in just over a weeks time, at the moment the foreign office, and the Sri Lankan government have nothing on their web sites against going, at the moment anyway.


We're off there next tuesday, I think the bigger issue will be the middle east. We are flying via Doha. It seems that they are starting to limit flights from various destinations.

Unless specifically stopped we are going. More likely to catch it at manchester airport than sri lanka.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2020)

Denmark going North looks good


----------



## Sterlo (18 Mar 2020)

I'm worrying and I'm only going to the Lake District, deposit paid before Christmas, balance not due til May but I'm going to hold on until the last minute. Glad I didn't pay the full amount up front like I normally do.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I'm worrying and I'm only going to the Lake District, deposit paid before Christmas, balance not due til May but I'm going to hold on until the last minute. Glad I didn't pay the full amount up front like I normally do.


Ironically, the main reason we didn't pay full amount up front for European tours this year was basically hedging our bets against exchange rate changes from Brexit negotiations. Most bookings have been converted to flexible and the amount that I think we'll lose is probably similar to our travel insurance excess. A rather lucky escape from admin if not costs


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Denmark going North looks good


Only if you're a strong swimmer?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

We should have been in Wales but cancelled it Sunday as we were going to visit elderly relatives .
We have also booked to go to Duxford and Bournemouth in September .


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2020)

My cousin has just told me that his annual Spring cycling trip to Spain has been cancelled. He has managed to move it to September at minimal extra cost and is hoping that the pandemic has burnt out by then.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Mar 2020)

I had flights booked from HKG to LHR then onto Oslo for August. Now all cancelled. Thankfully, I booked with BA so I'll get my money back.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2020)

There is a local MP in North Wales telling caravan owners not to go. Look we won't be 'circulating' with the masses and might actually help support the local businesses. We're coming until we can't travel. The grass needs cutting !


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2020)

Looks like our family holiday to Santi Terzi in San Gemini is not going to happen. Each year myself and three brother take our younger brother (57) who is severely autistic and in residential care away somewhere. Last year it was Puerto Pollensa, which was great. This year we were taking our wives with us as well. So its back to the drawing board, hopefully to find somewhere later in the year.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> There is a local MP in North Wales telling caravan owners not to go. Look we won't be 'circulating' with the masses and might actually help support the local businesses. We're coming until we can't travel. The grass needs cutting !


I'm (hopefully) taking the caravan to cornwall for 3 weeks in about 10 days time.
We will be staying on small CL sites - maximum of 5 vans - and will be using all of our own onboard facilities. I really can't see that will be any more of a risk than staying at home.
I just hope the pubs stay open!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I'm worrying and I'm only going to the Lake District, deposit paid before Christmas, balance not due til May but I'm going to hold on until the last minute. Glad I didn't pay the full amount up front like I normally do.


My Bro did the same for May but in Dorset. He has cancelled and just lost the deposit.


----------



## johnblack (20 Mar 2020)

My Holiday insurer (Nationwide, through bank account) have mailed to Confirm that any holidays booked before 18/3 are covered. Hopefully it wont be needed as we're not going until August and booked through TUI, but it's hard to tell


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2020)

My niece just lost her holiday to Mexico but got a refund from TUI. I think there were some other costs which won't be refunded.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Mar 2020)

My summer holiday.
Town twinning trip to Bebra, Germany in August. We were then not going back with the rest of the group but going on by rail to Munich, Innsbruck and the Dolomites and flying home from Munich. I was rather hoping that travel restrictions would be lifted by August.
Today the town twinning committee announced that the trip to Bebra was off. I now have half a holiday which starts in Munich!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Denmark going North looks good


Ive changed my mind. I am not going to Sweden. Denmark looks good for this year.


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 Apr 2020)

We are due to visit Cornwall in July, and due to pay the balance next month. Waiting to see what, if any, lock down relaxations are granted...
Also a weekend booked at Butlins in November. Wait and see on that one.


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2020)

We were due to go to a cottage we booked for the 4th May in the Cotswolds booked through Character Cottages.No chance of a refund from them as they are a booking agency.

Booking changed to same time next year at no extra cost Also offering vouchers to for the original booking price at the same or alternative properties for 2021,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2020)

Just a flight to Ireland end of June. I wait to see what happens and if lockdowns still in force, see what Ryan Air offers. The original event is cancelled but if lockdown lifted sufficiently in both countries I’d like to cycle back from Ireland to my house. It’s a waiting game right now. Nothing to be done.


----------



## gbb (19 Apr 2020)

Booked for Turkey In August. Part paid, £900 to pay In the next few weeks I think.
It's a conundrum, the uncertainty. Dont pay, you lose it. Do pay, do we want to go ?..not really now...and it's a wonderful hotel and staff, been there twice already. Even if Jet2 go bust we'd get our money back but if they dont, expect them (and the rest of them) to play silly buggers with giving anything but a refund.

We're not even that bothered about losing £800 already paid but are bothered about Jet2 gaining so it's really just a matter of paying then see how it pans out.


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> Booked for Turkey In August. Part paid, £900 to pay In the next few weeks I think.
> It's a conundrum, the uncertainty. Dont pay, you lose it. Do pay, do we want to go ?..not really now...and it's a wonderful hotel and staff, been there twice already. Even if Jet2 go bust we'd get our money back but if they dont, expect them (and the rest of them) to play silly buggers with giving anything but a refund.
> 
> We're not even that bothered about losing £800 already paid but are bothered about Jet2 gaining so it's really just a matter of paying then see how it pans out.


Did you take insurance out at the time of booking, before March? Check the terms of the policy to see if you'd be covered if the holiday is cancelled.
if you don’t want to go however, and the holiday still goes ahead, you’d forfeit your deposit


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Salad Dodger said:


> We are due to visit Cornwall in July, and due to pay the balance next month. Waiting to see what, if any, lock down relaxations are granted...
> Also a weekend booked at Butlins in November. Wait and see on that one.


I'm off to Cornwall in July hopefully . I have email our accommodation which is a small family run business and they are prepared to wait for payment until things become clearer .
My trip to Sweden for a cycling event is cancelled . Have lost £20 on cancellation fee of accommodation don't mind that . Half my event fee again no biggy. Still waiting for Ryan air to cancel the flights before I go down the insurance route


----------



## dodgy (7 May 2020)

We have a place booked in the French Alps early July and have also made enquiries for other places in the alps for August in case July is off.
We had a long chat yesterday and came to the conclusion that even if travel is permitted, what would a holiday look like in July or even August? I don't fancy having to queue in face masks in searing heat for essentials and finding that any bars that are open don't exactly fill me with confidence to visit.
Consequently, we have decided to call all our plans off. Really saddened, we visit the alps every July for many years, but it's where we are 
At least I still have a job, we're gifting our deposit to the chalet owner and won't even attempt to ask for it back. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

We are supposed to be going to Florida in October, we don't want to go, but trying to find anything out is proving problematic, we have prepaid Disney tickets for the specific 2 weeks, but each time I try to phone them I get the message that you are now in a queue the waiting time is.....62 minutes, I've even had 85 minutes. I know I need to speak to them to find out if they can bump the tickets to next year but the thought of over an hour of music on hold is just too much. Once we find out what is happening with them I can then approach TUI to see what they will do, it seems a no win chicken & egg situation currently.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 May 2020)

Our holiday for the first 2 weeks of August is booked and confirmed for sunny Cornwall .....(alternative weather is possible ).
Booked it yesterday morning, confirmation received late yesterday afternoon ... and not an automatic reply , an email from the proprietor welcoming us back to their site .....9 weeks and counting ....
The wifes family are all from Camborne, Truro and Penzance and they are all seething at the "bloody emmets ... retired here and telling us what to do " theme ...
Wealthy Cornish based politicians and retired incomers can whine on all they want about keeping Cornwall closed but the Cornish that rely on tourism to live want it opened .. pronto..
The Cornish working in the public sector .. at home on full salaries .. would love the status quo to carry on forever ...
The owners of the site we go to are all Cornish , born and bred ..and want their living back .... Julies family ... in recruitment, building and reliant on an open fishing industry, want the county open ....
1st of July has been given by Cornwall Council / Tourism Cornwall as the date for change to an open holiday season .... so mote it be!
We normally spend 1 long weekend at our caravan in Redruth every month, year round, and 6 weeks in the summer ... with family from up country coming and going .... The children have missed their "Cornwall time" this year

(As previously posted in the McDonalds thread ) ..


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just a flight to Ireland end of June. I wait to see what happens and if lockdowns still in force, see what Ryan Air offers. The original event is cancelled but if lockdown lifted sufficiently in both countries I’d like to cycle back from Ireland to my house. It’s a waiting game right now. Nothing to be done.



If you do FB there is an section on there about Ryanair refunds, put it this way be in for a long fight.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

Turkey booked for September I expect to not be there, also have £300 worth of Ryanair vouchers here that are ulikely to be used. Bit sad the vouchers as they were an Xmas pressie from one of the kids.


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

This thread prompted me to call Disney, got through after 45 minutes of music, tickets are all being extended to 31st September 2021 automatically, just hope TUI is as accommodating


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> If you do FB there is an section on there about Ryanair refunds, put it this way be in for a long fight.



They’ve done the refund. No fight


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> They’ve done the refund. No fight



I am amazed, they are fighting it in the courts to get the law changed, cash back in the bank is almost unheard of. Do you do FB, as there are thousands who are desperate and getting nowhere, staff are saying months into the future if you are lucky, you certainly were.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I am amazed, they are fighting it in the courts to get the law changed, cash back in the bank is almost unheard of. Do you do FB, as there are thousands who are desperate and getting nowhere, staff are saying months into the future if you are lucky, you certainly were.



nope, no FB


----------



## screenman (25 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> nope, no FB



Shame as there are a lot of people trying hard to get their money back that you might have been able to give a glimmer of hope to. How did you do it?


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

screenman said:


> If you do FB there is an section on there about Ryanair refunds, put it this way be in for a long fight.


Wife was supposed to be going to Dublin with a bunch of others a 50th Birthday I think it was, last weekend in March, got cancelled, she's had a call from the lady who did all the organising to tell her to call somtime & pick her money up, they've had a full refund from both the hotel & Ryanair


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2020)

That's good going. Others are having lots of trouble with some Ry-unfair workers basically threatening to ban customers who demand refunds: https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...y-tell-customers--chargeback-is-fraud--and-c/


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2020)

My cancelled flight cost has now been refunded to my credit card (booked through Expedia, Delta flight, but billed by Air France). The latter has 45 days to dispute, as they were trying to get me to take a voucher. We shall see, they don’t have a case though based on CAA /FAA regs


----------



## mjr (4 Jun 2020)

Eurostar have now issued vouchers for our July return leg too. At the moment, we'll be claiming on our insurance for just two hotel nights and four German trains if travel restrictions do indeed still apply on our original departure date. Not bad from a 17 day tour IMO. Phew.


----------



## Tom B (7 Jun 2020)

We've just spoken to our campsite in the South West. They're hoping to open first week in July. At reduced capacity. But they won't be able to give a confirmation either way till the end of June. No deposit taken

We've booked time off work.

As we will be walking and cycling mainly the closures or restrictions of tourist stuff shouldn't affect us too much. Just a bit mindful of what the reaction of the locals may be.

If Bozza decides I can't go on holiday in Julythen we can either try to reschedule depending on campsite capacity or we can look at a holiday let we go to for early autumn. 

Either way we've been working as normal throughout so I'd really like a break as normal.


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Jun 2020)

Like wise ... working as usual ...Holiday as usual .... As i put in my previous post, it's the retired incomers in the majority that complain about visitors to Cornwall and friends in Taunton say the same about their area ... retirees complaining about incomers while the local people have a living to earn ... My wifes family live in Camborne, Truro and Redruth and are desperate for holiday makers to return .... before they go bust !
You will be welcomed with open arms ... 2 meters long of course , by those with a Cornish accent and tutted at by those from Surrey ....


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2020)

At this precise moment I should have been mid flight to Italy ✈. Same time next year I've been told.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jul 2020)

The holiday company that we booked our walking trip in Northern Italy through have cancelled. They are issuing us with a voucher to the value of the deposit to use with them in the future - I am happy with that. I have £152 worth of rail tickets, an overnight hotel in Munich and a flight from Munich to Manchester with easyjet - all non refundable. 
Time to study the travel insurance claim forms and work out what to do next. Never claimed on travel insurance before. On brief inspection, the forms seem to be suited to a single holiday booked through a company, claiming one payment rather than a "self build" holiday booked in separate little bits.
This is going to take a long time!


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> The holiday company that we booked our walking trip in Northern Italy through have cancelled. They are issuing us with a voucher to the value of the deposit to use with them in the future - I am happy with that. I have £152 worth of rail tickets, an overnight hotel in Munich and a flight from Munich to Manchester with easyjet - all non refundable.
> Time to study the travel insurance claim forms and work out what to do next. Never claimed on travel insurance before. On brief inspection, the forms seem to be suited to a single holiday booked through a company, claiming one payment rather than a "self build" holiday booked in separate little bits.
> This is going to take a long time!


Just give your insurers a call, rather than trying to use an online pro forma


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2020)

Been keeping an eye on the camping rules, and last week our site in the Lake District advised they will be opening in time for our trip. They had given us a 2 year credit note, but after some umming and ahhing we have decided to go this year. Be nice to get away in the van.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Just give your insurers a call, rather than trying to use an online pro forma


Good idea.
I knew this was coming but I’m still bloody miserable about it. I was really looking forward to this holiday


----------



## johnblack (2 Jul 2020)

Still waiting to hear whether our holiday to Crete is going ahead in August, hope so, but who knows.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2020)

We have friends in Spain at the moment. 
the government have just introduced a 14 quarantine For everyone in Spain when they get back.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jul 2020)

About 3 weeks ago we said stuff it and booked 3 weeks in the West Country. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> About 3 weeks ago we said stuff it and booked 3 weeks in the West Country. I'm sure it will be fine.


Currently looking OK. Just don't stop between or near the A1 and M40-M6 lines if you can avoid it!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jul 2020)

Interestingly, they've taken a whole 2 hours off our holiday because they need extra time to deep clean one of the houses. Am reassured.


----------



## Tom B (26 Jul 2020)

Just come back from Cornwall.

The usual covid precautions are in place to the usual varying degrees depending on interpretation and how bothered people are.

No issues with people and getting around.

If you are going to do anything such as national trust, English heritage and Eden project you need to book it days or a week in advance. We missed out on Lydford Gorge because we didn't book it.


----------



## Jimidh (26 Jul 2020)

We were supposed to be flying out to San Francisco next Saturday but clearly that’s not happening. Luckily the flights have been cancelled so we will be getting a refund.

We then booked a cottage in Whitby for two weeks then Scottish government moved the return to school dates so we cancelled that so kids could get back to school.

So I’ll be spending my summer holidays in my garden.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> About 3 weeks ago we said stuff it and booked 3 weeks in the West Country. I'm sure it will be fine.


I hope it goes well for you.
I love my holidays but we have decided to give it a complete miss until everythng blows over. IMO.....and it is only MO the uncertainty makes it not worth while.
Fortunately we have nice gardens and being retired helps us to be flexible.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hope it goes well for you.
> I love my holidays but we have decided to give it a complete miss until everythng blows over. IMO.....and it is only MO the uncertainty makes it not worth while.
> Fortunately we have nice gardens and being retired helps us to be flexible.


Thanks. I've had 6 days (other than B Hols/weekends) off since last August and my cream is crackered, so I'm taking the whole of August off and going away for 3 of the 4 weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Thanks. I've had 6 days (other than B Hols/weekends) off since last August and my cream is crackered, so I'm taking the whole of August off and going away for 3 of the 4 weeks.


One of the things that puts us off (particularly MrsD) is no public toilets.
I can always find a bush or a wall but its not so easy for the ladies. eg we enjoy a day out at New Brighton.......but no bogs .


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One of the things that puts us off (particularly MrsD) is no public toilets.
> I can always find a bush or a wall but its not so easy for the ladies. eg we enjoy a day out at New Brighton.......but no bogs .


Plenty of toilets in cafes, pubs, restaurants which are open again


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

I understand people's frustration but if you want to visit other countries you have to accept that you're running a risk & that 2 weeks isolation is a possibility, no point in crying about it, you had the chance not to go.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Plenty of toilets in cafes, pubs, restaurants which are open again


A good point.
But seriously, as a female, would you be happy to sit on a toilet seat after someone else at the moment?


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A good point.
> But seriously, as a female, would you be happy to sit on a toilet seat after someone else at the moment?


Yep doesn’t bother me, never has. Can always hover. Why is it any different now?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

Sanitiser is not just for hands


----------



## Scotty55 (26 Jul 2020)

We had a pleasant experience with Endsleigh Insurance. Last year, around May, we took a policy with them. It was much cheaper than our renewal quote and, crucially, allowed us to keep our 20 year old son, a full-time student, on the family policy. The other provider insisted on a separate policy for him as he was over 18.

I was nervous at the renewal time, as we’d booked a holiday in Northumbria the previous July (our annual destination for the last 18 years) and I didn’t think the renewal would cover any Covid-related cancellation. Endsleigh, though, said that as it was a renewal and that the holiday had been booked pre-Covid, we were still covered.

Very impressed.

In the end, we got all our money back as the owner of the cottage was able to re-let our booking without difficulty. But Endsleigh’s attitude was reassuring.

(It also helped me to decide to renew my son’s car insurance with Admiral, Endsleigh‘s owner - although more expensive than the online comparisons, it wasn’t enough of a difference to make me switch.)


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A good point.
> But seriously, as a female, would you be happy to sit on a toilet seat after someone else at the moment?


I think the risk of catching covid19 from a toilet seat is minimal if normal hand washing and sanitising is applied.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I think the risk of catching covid19 from a toilet seat is minimal if normal hand washing and sanitising is applied.


Its not washing your hands that would worry me


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its not washing your hands that would worry me


I don’t personally know any women who don’t wash hands after loo. At the mo, if out and about, I use sanitiser too


----------



## Tom B (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One of the things that puts us off (particularly MrsD) is no public toilets.
> I can always find a bush or a wall but its not so easy for the ladies. eg we enjoy a day out at New Brighton.......but no bogs .



Mrs B had the same issue. Many (not all public bogs were closed) we used the local pubs and cafes (having purchased) and she also bought a she pee and had a look behind some bushes.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> We're off to Italy in June, hopefully it'll be all over by then.....always the optimistic!


Just noticed this comment again.
June 2021 maybe ?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

I see 21 people positive on acaravan park in Shropshire.
Reinforces my/our decision to forget it for this year (and next maybe).


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I see 21 people positive on acaravan park in Shropshire.
> Reinforces my/our decision to forget it for this year (and next maybe).



What have they been doing to get a positive on a caravan park - ours in Wales is open but it's all very strict and the pub is bookings only and 2m appart and outside. We've been near nobody ! We have to book our attendance at the park also despite it being our van.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2020)

Tom B said:


> Mrs B had the same issue. Many (not all public bogs were closed) we used the local pubs and cafes (having purchased) and she also bought a she pee and had a look behind some bushes.


Government has told councils to open public toilets. I think most boroughs of Norfolk has, but this is not always the case and the naffing lily livered government won't force councils to do anything much, which is part of why this country is in the mess it is!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> What have they been doing to get a positive on a caravan park - ours in Wales is open but it's all very strict and the pub is bookings only and 2m appart and outside. We've been near nobody ! We have to book our attendance at the park also despite it being our van.


I can understand that if you own a van then you really want/need to use it. As I have said, we had one on Anglesey for years.
My comments are really re paying for a holiday in these uncertain times.
I have no idea how/why they have this outbreak in Shropshire.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Government has told councils to open public toilets.


What toilets? We can never find any or if you can find them they are not in a fit state to use. We always look for a large supermarket these days


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have no idea how/why they have this outbreak in Shropshire.



I just did a search and the local news says the outbreak has been traced to an event in Welshpool 

I quite agree about renting somewhere/going away. It's our 25th Wedding Anniversary in a month (exactly) and I was tempted with a hotel in the UK, but quite a few still have amenities shut down, and it's really not going to feel the same. We'll stay at the van for at least a week, and go out for walks, Anglesey, Conwy and maybe down to Cardigan Bay area to see if we can spot Dolphins.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What toilets? We can never find any or if you can find them they are not in a fit state to use. We always look for a large supermarket these days



I've not seen an open public toilet yet. Rhos on Sea was a quick visit, walk around the village, take away coffee, whizz back to the caravan for a whizz !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> I've not seen an open public toilet yet. Rhos on Sea was a quick visit, walk around the village, take away coffee, whizz back to the caravan for a whizz !


I meant what public toilets, we find there were very few open prior to the lockdown


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> We'll stay at the van for at least a week, and go out for walks, Anglesey, Conwy and maybe down to *Cardigan Bay area to see if we can spot Dolphins.*


Good luck with that! I've been down there at least five times in recent years and haven't seen one. I'm beginning to think it's personal.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Good luck with that! I've been down there at least five times in recent years and haven't seen one. I'm beginning to think it's personal.



Hence not wanting to book a hotel there just in case the weather is horrible. I've seen Dolphins and Seals in Prestatyn, but only once.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I meant what public toilets, we find there were very few open prior to the lockdown


All of my usual cycle navigation apps will show them if asked: AAT, Trekarta and OSMAnd.

That said, we did find today that Forestry England still haven't opened all theirs, despite allowing coffee wagons to return. I fear the bushes near the car park reek!  Fortunately the cycle route doesn't go through it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hence not wanting to book a hotel there just in case the weather is horrible. I've seen Dolphins and Seals in Prestatyn, but only once.


We used to enjoy walking Llanddwyn Island off Anglesey and would often see Dolphins from there.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jul 2020)

Back in February we booked for early August in Portugal, a nice rural coastal area north of Porto. For months we have been going back and forth debating if we should go or not and have been hoping that Portugal would get added to lists of countries you can visit. We are less worried about 14 days quarantine, although it would curtail my cycling and kayaking and more worried that our insurance would be invalid which could prove to be very costly. We would lose about £600 in flights and about £100 AirBnB deposit. We have still not decided what to do. I guess a lot of people are now in the same boat thinking about Spain.


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just noticed this comment again.
> June 2021 maybe ?




Yes, all booked for June 2021. Not so optimistic this time.

Regarding the public loo's. The Radar key I bought eBay was one of the best £3 investments ever, it's come in handy the last few months!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Yes, all booked for June 2021. Not so optimistic this time.
> 
> Regarding the public loo's. The Radar key I bought eBay was one of the best £3 investments ever, it's come in handy the last few months!


TBH Ive never hear of them. Just googled it.
Does that mean anyone can buy one ?


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Ive never hear of them. Just googled it.
> Does that mean anyone can buy one ?
> [/QUOTE



I suppose it's a bit naughty really, but I know a few people on here that have one. Amazon sell them as well I believe.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> I suppose it's a bit naughty really, but I know a few people on here that have one. Amazon sell them as well I believe.


And does one key fit every invalid toilet ?


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And does one key fit every invalid toilet ?


Not all, but many. Some cafes and shops still require some people to go beg a staff member to be let in for a wee. UK-only. Ireland (IWA) and Europe (Eurokey) use other key designs, of course.

And the toilets are valid - I think you mean "accessible".


----------

